# Il tuo desktop



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

se vi va, mettere lo screenshot del vostro desktop.

Questo è il mio:


----------



## drusilla (12 Maggio 2015)




----------



## drusilla (12 Maggio 2015)

ah no cazzo, è lo sfondo desktop ... :rotfl:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

vabbè, se è quello che usi va bene lo stesso!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

Che thread da bimbominkia...

Comunque il mio non posso postarlo, ma è praticamente identico a questo...







Un casino infinito!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2015)

ahem...


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che thread da bimbominkia...


Un po'  :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ahem...
> View attachment 10175


Amica di casino infinito!!!! 

Io sono arrivata alle icone sovrapposte...:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che thread da bimbominkia...
> 
> Comunque il mio non posso postarlo, ma è praticamente identico a questo...
> 
> ...


i classici thread che non necessitano di neuroni, no? 
I due che ho ora mi servono, sto facendo un preventivo! 

Dammi il computer che ti cancello tutto, disordinata!


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Amica di casino infinito!!!!
> 
> Io sono arrivata alle* icone sovrapposte.*..:rotfl:


Casino a livello pro! :rotfl:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

perply, banna queste due!


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

nemmeno io posso postare il mio ma è identico a Nicka e Spotless :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non trovo manco più la roba


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

banna pure banshee!


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> banna pure banshee!


ci provo ad essere ordinata, ho tutte le directory carine  ma poi ogni volta che salvo roba la butto nel desktop :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> i classici thread che non necessitano di neuroni, no?
> I due che ho ora mi servono, sto facendo un preventivo!
> 
> *Dammi il computer che ti cancello tutto, disordinata!*


Non azzardarti!!!
Io ho la cartella di cose zozze per te, ho la cartella di cose zozze per Oscuro, la cartella di cose zozze per Lecter, la cartella di cose zozze per Homer, pensa...ho pure una cartella di cose zozze per JB, poi ho la cartella di micini e cuoricini e peluches per Bender!
Non puoi cancellare il mio duro lavoro!!! :incazzato:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non azzardarti!!!
> Io ho la cartella di cose zozze per te, ho la cartella di cose zozze per Oscuro, la cartella di cose zozze per Lecter, la cartella di cose zozze per Homer, pensa...ho pure una cartella di cose zozze per JB, poi ho la cartella di micini e cuoricini e peluches per Bender!
> Non puoi cancellare il mio duro lavoro!!! :incazzato:


spero che hai fatto il backup dei dati: mica puoi rischiare di perdere la cartella micini e cuoricini...


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> spero che hai fatto il backup dei dati: mica puoi rischiare di perdere la cartella micini e cuoricini...


Di quelle ne ho salvate 5 copie, le ho in ogni dispositivo possibile e immaginabile...non posso proprio perderla...


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

ma come si fa a fare lo screenshot del desktop? :thinking:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di quelle ne ho salvate 5 copie, le ho in ogni dispositivo possibile e immaginabile...non posso proprio perderla...


ed una copia su google drive, in caso non hai il tuo pc con te?
Vuoi avere bender sulla coscienza, eh?


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma come si fa a fare lo screenshot del desktop? :thinking:


hai winzozz?


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> hai winzozz?


si


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si


Clicca "stamp", poi apri Paint e incolla...


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Clicca "stamp", poi apri Paint e incolla...



grazie


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si


pigi il tasto "stamp"  e poi vai su Paint, fai ctrl+v (oppure scegli "incolla" dal menù) e lo salvi come jpeg.
Voilà!


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pigi il tasto "stamp"  e poi vai su Paint, fai ctrl+v (oppure scegli "incolla" dal menù) e lo salvi come jpeg.
> Voilà!


nicka è stata più veloce 
ma quello del lavoro non posso metterlo


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> nicka è stata più veloce
> ma quello del lavoro non posso metterlo


assolutamente no, ovvio!

Nicka squir... ehm... volevo dire che nicka spacca!


----------



## spleen (12 Maggio 2015)

Vedo che spotless usa il postit note, brava!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> assolutamente no, ovvio!
> 
> Nicka squir... ehm... volevo dire che nicka spacca!


Che robe del terrore...


----------



## Stark72 (12 Maggio 2015)

Vivo ogni giorno nell'amarcord di gioie effimere


----------



## Traccia (12 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Vivo ogni giorno nell'amarcord di gioie effimere


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
Tottino mio bello.


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Vivo ogni giorno nell'amarcord di gioie effimere


Dai che vi stanno facendo arrivare secondi...172 milioni di debiti ristrutturati....:rotfl::rotfl:appena uno di voi casca in area rigore...dai che in questo cazzo di paese la uncredit conta ancora qualcosa...


----------



## Stark72 (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che vi stanno facendo arrivare secondi...172 milioni di debiti ristrutturati....:rotfl::rotfl:appena uno di voi casca in area rigore...dai che in questo cazzo di paese la uncredit conta ancora qualcosa...


eh sai che gioia...


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> Tottino mio bello.


beh è bravo e simpatico, ma bello...


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Vivo ogni giorno nell'amarcord di gioie effimere


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> Tottino mio bello.


Simy approved :inlove:


----------



## Traccia (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> beh è bravo e simpatico, ma bello...


bellissimissimo infatti
pardon


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Simy approved :inlove:



Ma non è più bello Morgan (De Sanctis)?


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma non è più bello Morgan?



Vabbè... ma Totti è Totti


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2015)




----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> bellissimissimo infatti
> pardon


sono contento che ci siano tante femmine con gusti maschili demmerda, sennò avrei dovuto farmi frate!


----------



## Traccia (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sono contento che ci siano tante femmine con gusti maschili demmerda, sennò avrei dovuto farmi frate!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
dai su
è bello come aR sole
fisico da paura
timido e sensibile
ironico e affidabile
ama la sua donna da anni senza mai un cornetto
padre modello

che voi più da n'omo scusa?:inlove:


----------



## Traccia (12 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma non è più bello Morgan (De Sanctis)?


oddio..nell'ambito calciatori romanisti io sbavavo per quello li...straniero moro carnagione scura...barbetta capello lungo sparato...che poi ha cambiato squadra due anni fa...
come si chiamava? c'è stato poco alla Roma...

i maschietti ferrati mi aiutano a ricordare il nome?


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> dai su
> è bello come aR sole
> fisico da paura
> ...


tutto vero, ma di viso bello non è!


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che vi stanno facendo arrivare secondi...172 milioni di debiti ristrutturati....:rotfl::rotfl:appena uno di voi casca in area rigore...dai che in questo cazzo di paese la uncredit conta ancora qualcosa...


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> tutto vero, ma di viso bello non è!


semo donne coi gusti de merda... va bene?


----------



## Traccia (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> tutto vero, ma di viso bello non è!


aiutami a ricordare come si chiamava quello che mi piaceva tanto


----------



## Traccia (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> semo donne coi gusti de merda... va bene?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:up::up::up:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> semo donne coi gusti de merda... va bene?


lo provano i fatti!
Ad esempio pure la vongola ha gusti demmerda... pensa, le piace Adrien Brody!


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> aiutami a ricordare come si chiamava quello che mi piaceva tanto


e che ne so io?


----------



## Traccia (12 Maggio 2015)

OSVALDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> lo provano i fatti!
> Ad esempio pure la vongola ha gusti demmerda... pensa, le piace *Adrien Brody*!




:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


ma, come ripeto, questa vostra mancanza di gusti mi torna utile...

PS: ha detto che somiglio a Tchaikovsky... :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma, come ripeto, questa vostra mancanza di gusti mi torna utile...


dì quello che te pare ma io con lui... vabbè mi taccio ...


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


>


Basta per favore....


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Sulla fedeltà di totti...permettetemi di avere qualche dubbio....


----------



## drusilla (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sulla fedeltà di totti...permettetemi di avere qualche dubbio....


Te l'appoggio


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sulla fedeltà di totti...permettetemi di avere qualche dubbio....


e, comunque, secondo me la moglie è bruttarella.


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Basta per favore....


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



drusilla ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio


Vento insegna......


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


>


ok, se vogliamo postare macchine, che siano macchine coi controcazzi, ovvero...


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


>


Questo è un colpo basso....veramente.Sto facendo di tutto per girargli alla larga....


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma, come ripeto, questa vostra mancanza di gusti mi torna utile...
> 
> PS: ha detto che somiglio a Tchaikovsky... :unhappy:


Tchaikovsky era un bell'uomo...


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tchaikovsky era un bell'uomo...


un mezzo rospo!


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> un mezzo rospo!



effettivamente da giovane...


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> effettivamente da giovane...


un rospo totale. Ed è proprio in quella foto che dice gli somiglio... :unhappy: 
Il bello è che lei crede sia un complimento, mentre io mi suiciderei!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> un rospo totale. Ed è proprio in quella foto che dice gli somiglio... :unhappy:
> Il bello è che lei crede sia un complimento, mentre io mi suiciderei!


A te frega cazzi, ma a me mica dispiace!! 

Solo che è un po' trapassato...


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A te frega cazzi, ma a me mica dispiace!!
> 
> Solo che è un po' trapassato...


si è suicidato.
E lo capisco, con una faccia così...
Se sono vivo ed è vero che gli somiglio è solo perchè non mi specchio!


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ok, se vogliamo postare macchine, che siano macchine coi controcazzi, ovvero...


non la riconosco

comunque si vede che è inguidabile, la mustang è un bel coupè 2300, mi piace per quello, e non ti arriva nemmeno la GDF


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non la riconosco
> 
> comunque si vede che è inguidabile, la mustang è un bel coupè 2300, mi piace per quello, e non ti arriva nemmeno la GDF


è una Pagani, il meglio del meglio delle auto sportive.


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> è una Pagani, il meglio del meglio delle auto sportive.


Artigianale e di nicchia.Bellissima,ma inaccessibile.Non è neanche l'ultimo modello giusto?cmq è una zonda.


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> è una Pagani, il meglio del meglio delle auto sportive.



ecco appunto inguidabile

te voglio vede' col culo per terra e gli occhi ad altezza marciapiede


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ecco appunto inguidabile
> 
> te voglio vede' col culo per terra e gli occhi ad altezza marciapiede


Io non riuscirei ad entrare per due motivi...uno è l'altezza....


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Artigianale e di nicchia.Bellissima,ma inaccessibile.Non è neanche l'ultimo modello giusto?cmq è una zonda.


più che inaccessibile...
È una Huayra (che cazzo di nome...)


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ecco appunto inguidabile
> 
> te voglio vede' col culo per terra e gli occhi ad altezza marciapiede


vorrei vedermici anche io... magari!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è un colpo basso....veramente.Sto facendo di tutto per girargli alla larga....


Sempre Ford rimane.........


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Sempre Ford rimane.........


SI....ma meee piaceeee ....e ci sto pensando per davvero.Nera.


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sempre Ford rimane.........



ma la mustang ha una storia di tutto rispetto, anche se è un'americanata


----------



## drusilla (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> più che inaccessibile...
> È una Huayra (che cazzo di nome...)


Guantanamera... guajira guantanamera....


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2015)

Che thread da cazzari.
Io ho su un mac l'immagine di un deserto con un fuoristrada.
Sull'altro lo sfondo blu con tre icone in croce.
Odio la massa di icone incasinate, dove non trovi niente.
Tutte cartelle e sottocartelle.


----------



## zadig (12 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Che thread da cazzari.
> Io ho su un mac l'immagine di un deserto con un fuoristrada.
> Sull'altro lo sfondo blu con tre icone in croce.
> Odio la massa di icone incasinate, dove non trovi niente.
> Tutte cartelle e sottocartelle.


meglio i thread dei cazzialvento, hai ragione!


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> meglio i thread dei cazzialvento, hai ragione!


Sei terrribileeeeeeeeeeee:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> meglio i thread dei cazzialvento, hai ragione!



Ciao

stupendo! 
Ahahahahahaha!


sienne


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2015)

Totti bello?


:unhappy:


----------



## Stark72 (12 Maggio 2015)

Il mio prossimo desktop


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2015)

eccolo...


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> eccolo...
> 
> View attachment 10180


bella quella cucciolotta tritafemori!


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> bella quella cucciolotta tritafemori!


Grazie [emoji5] [emoji173]


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Maggio 2015)

Casualmente in questo periodo ho come sfondo una foto che qualcuno qui conosce già


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Casualmente in questo periodo ho come sfondo una foto che qualcuno qui conosce già
> 
> 
> View attachment 10182


Ah capirai. Pensavo avessi fatto vedere le tette a qualche fortunello.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah capirai. Pensavo avessi fatto vedere le tette a qualche fortunello.


Confondi il nick


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Confondi il nick


Ma solo quello, perchè poi mi pare che per il resto siamo lì.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

View attachment 10183

io ho questa, Minerva gli ho tagliato la testa per poterla mettere!
(non posso mettere le cartelle)


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Confondi il nick


Posso capire di chi si parla e a chi sarei omologata, please?


Grazie 


Un'idea ce l'avrei ma non potete essere cosi stupidi (non dico a te,  ma a quell'altro che parla spesso a vanvera).


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Posso capire di chi si parla e a chi sarei omologata, please?
> 
> 
> Grazie
> ...


Fantastica è quella che concede il privilegio di far vedere le sue tette
Sul resto non ho commentato. non trovo similitudini così forti tra te e lei


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fantastica è quella che concede il privilegio di far vedere le sue tette
> Sul resto non ho commentato. *non trovo similitudini così forti tra te e lei*



ma non ne hanno proprio, due pianeti diversi


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fantastica è quella che concede il privilegio di far vedere le sue tette
> Sul resto non ho commentato. non trovo similitudini così forti tra te e lei




Grazie per la conferma. Non conoscevo questa peculiarita' di fantafanta e mi stupisce un po' che una donna che mi pare comunque di un certo spessore culturale abbia bisogno di percorrere modalita' comunicative squisitamente legate alla fisicita'. Si vede che le ha da concorso, beata lei 



Simy ha detto:


> ma non ne hanno proprio, due pianeti diversi



Pare anche a me


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Grazie per la conferma. Non conoscevo questa peculiarita' di fantafanta e mi stupisce un po' che una donna ch*e mi pare comunque di un certo spessore culturale *abbia bisogno di percorrere modalita' comunicative squisitamente legate alla fisicita'. *Si vede che le ha da concorso*, beata lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MINCHIA al primo grassetto

nella norma secondo grassetto.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> MINCHIA


ti porto i sali per farti riprendere


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ti porto i sali per farti riprendere


Più che altro un calmante che non riesco a smettere di ridere:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che altro un calmante che non riesco a smettere di ridere:rotfl:



va bene


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> meglio i thread dei cazzialvento, hai ragione!


Ah ah.


Ps Sei davvero piatto come Ken?


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ah ah.
> 
> 
> Ps Sei davvero piatto come Ken?


peggio di Ken.
Comunque ti interessi troppo ai piselli altrui...


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Casualmente in questo periodo ho come sfondo una foto che qualcuno qui conosce già
> 
> 
> View attachment 10182


io ho visto pure tette e culo!
Roba buona, tra l'altro.


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI....ma meee piaceeee ....e ci sto pensando per davvero.Nera.


questa bestia era il premio di un concorso internazionale di qualche mese fa


----------



## Homer (14 Maggio 2015)

Azz.....ma questa è la Sagra del Tamarro.....:bleah:


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> io ho visto pure tette e culo!
> Roba buona, tra l'altro.




Doppia razione di tartufi (love) ♡♡


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Doppia razione di tartufi (love) ♡♡


però i complimenti non erano per avere la doppia razione eh!


----------

